# Fucking epic!!!! Break your neck at sleep in philly 9/7!!!



## ary (Sep 1, 2010)

fuck yea fuck yea, sleep is on their reunion tour, and are playing the starlight ballroom in good ol schwilly philly.... tickets are 25 bones.... fuckin come stoned as hell, if not, dont even bother haha... for those of u that dont know em, listen, modern sabbath without being a ripoff... heavy as fuck, even better they are a trio that doesnt overdub tracks(as far as ive heard, n ive heard it all)... heres the address...
The Starlight Ballroom, 460 North 9th Street 19123 Philadelphia, PA, US
:dead_zombie::dead_zombie::dead_zombie::dead_zombie::dead_zombie::dead_zombie::dead_zombie::dead_zombie::dead_zombie::dead_zombie::dead_zombie::dead_zombie::dead_zombie::dead_zombie::dead_zombie::dead_zombie::dead_zombie::dead_zombie::dead_zombie::dead_zombie::dead_zombie::dead_zombie::dead_zombie::dead_zombie::dead_zombie::dead_zombie::dead_zombie::dead_zombie::dead_zombie::dead_zombie::dead_zombie::dead_zombie:

arice, please hop up in time for this shit, it will rule...


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 3, 2010)

damn! that's awesome. where can we find tour dates?


----------



## ary (Sep 3, 2010)

i just typed in sleep tour 2010 in google...


----------



## the wizard (Sep 23, 2010)

me and my homie went to the show in chicago and flew a sign that said "we can't get in so smoke us out". we got smoked out like 14 times and some dude gave us some dank ass bud. then we got on the roof of the place next door to the place they were playing and watched sleep through a window with an awesome view of chitown behind us. sickest night ever


----------

